# The Most Annoying Things About Windows Vista



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"*From screens that...black out to searches limited by default, here are
the things that really bug us about Microsoft's new operating system.*"

From PC World:


> There's lots to like in the newest version of Windows. Vista's look is stunning, the OS
> should be more secure, and finding things is often easier. But Windows wouldn't be
> Windows without those aspects, big and small, that just drive you nuts with frustration.
> Here's our list of Vista features that just make us wonder, "What _were_ they thinking?"


Full article


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been testing Vista. It's not worth the money, and I still can't get good enough drivers for my nVidia card to get my games to work right.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Most Annoying Things About Windows Vista? UAC, UA and oh yeah UAC. 

Would You Like to Continue running Vista instead of XP?
Allow or Deny?

DENY


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The most annoying thing about Vista is that it isn't XP. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nobody's forcing you to upgrade. You can run a supported version of XP for another 5 years or so. Yeah, I too have to wait for drivers for my HTPC, but it's only a matter of a few more months for what I need most (audio). Vista is running fine on my laptops and even a 3 year old desktop.

John


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Cancel or allow?

You are coming to a sad realization, cancel or allow? :lol:


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I upgraded to Vista Home premium in order to make my PC work with my DirecTV HR20 for media sharing.

Running MS's Vista Advisor it indicated my Video card wouldn't support Aero, my Printer wouldn't be supported, and my memory was short (512m). There were also several programs that weren't gonna work in Vista.

Bought a Gig of RAM, a new printer, and a new Video card. Install took 4 hours on my 3ghz HP machine. Install killed the free antivirus software my job had provided, most of my CD/DVD burning software, and a few other irrelivent programs.

Most annoying thing about Vista is that IE doesn't work reliably. Half the time I run it it moves in incredibly slow motion. My MS updates fail to install, although device drivers NOT from MS do install fine. 

So, about $500 is all it took to upgrade my $1000 PC. Media center in Vista works better than my PC's old media center 2004. It even found my Pinnacle USB HDTV adapter, but didn't find the internal NTSC TV tuner that came with the PC.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

4DThinker said:


> Most annoying thing about Vista is that IE doesn't work reliably..


I'm running Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.2 in Vista and it works fine, but then I've found it preferable to IE for a couple of years now.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The IE7 issue is related to the phishing feature. Go into the IE options and turn it off. That should restore your IE7 speed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to mouseprint.org, watch out for computers labled as
"Vista Capable" but which may _only_ be capable of booting up
and not much more.

http://www.mouseprint.org/?p=207


----------

